# Stromboli W/Qview



## africanmeat (Nov 12, 2011)

When i was in Vegas i head a Stromboli at the four  kegs

i told my wife and she ask for a demo so here it is
























































Thanks for looking


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2011)

LOOKS GREAT...the E mails going out to Foodnetwork for a trip to Cape Town!...JJ


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you kidding me with that oven Ahron! I am soo jealous right now!! Your crust looks amazing!!!!!  Did you put any smoke on it?


----------



## tiki guy (Nov 12, 2011)

*  UUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMm That looks so good .........and I love that oven !*


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy crap Ahron!

That oven is to die for!

The Stromboli look delicious!


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow! That is amazing!!! I love stromboli. If I had an oven like that I'd go nuts.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy Mackeroli !!!!

Awesome oven!!!

And that Stromboli looks Perfect !!!!

Sheeeesh!!!!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Ahron 

Wow those look awesome. I bet they tasted incredible.

This is exactly what we were talking about the other day. I have been researching ovens for about 6 months and am getting closer. I am so excited to join you in this venture


----------



## roller (Nov 12, 2011)

Would love to have one of those ovens...


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW that oven looks incredible so do the Stromboli!!!


----------



## venture (Nov 12, 2011)

Ahron, you never cease to amaze!

I have never had a Stromboli.  I'm thinking inside outside pizza?  Calzone? Torta?  I guess I need a Sicilian mentor?

Those look awesome!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 13, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> LOOKS GREAT...the E mails going out to Foodnetwork for a trip to Cape Town!...JJ




 Thanks i hope you will be on the tour as lead chef




realtorterry said:


> Are you kidding me with that oven Ahron! I am soo jealous right now!! Your crust looks amazing!!!!!  Did you put any smoke on it?


  Thanks ,i am using vines wood for the flavor




Tiki Guy said:


> *  UUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMm That looks so good .........and I love that oven !*


Thanks


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 13, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Holy crap Ahron!
> 
> That oven is to die for!
> 
> The Stromboli look delicious!


  Thanks Al my wife loved it




teeznuts said:


> Wow! That is amazing!!! I love stromboli. If I had an oven like that I'd go nuts.


  Yes you will




Bearcarver said:


> Holy Mackeroli !!!!
> 
> Awesome oven!!!
> 
> ...


  Thanks i use the oven almost every weekend


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 13, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Hey Ahron
> 
> Wow those look awesome. I bet they tasted incredible.
> 
> This is exactly what we were talking about the other day. I have been researching ovens for about 6 months and am getting closer. I am so excited to join you in this venture




  Gary you will love it it is addictive


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice setup, those look delicious


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 13, 2011)

Roller said:


> Would love to have one of those ovens...


  if you have the space you can build it yourself
 




BlueBombersfan said:


> WOW that oven looks incredible so do the Stromboli!!!


  Thanks




Venture said:


> Ahron, you never cease to amaze!
> 
> I have never had a Stromboli.  I'm thinking inside outside pizza?  Calzone? Torta?  I guess I need a Sicilian mentor?
> 
> ...


  Thanks i fond the stromboli is more American as Italian it is a calzone but in a mold i got the idea from that


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 14, 2011)

raymo76 said:


> Very nice setup, those look delicious




Thanks


----------



## jak757 (Nov 14, 2011)

Simply amazing!  And like many others here, I love that oven!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks Fabulous!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 14, 2011)

Great job Ahron, 

I had Stromboli last night for dinner from the local Pizza Place, but yours looks way better.


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 12, 2011)

When i was in Vegas i head a Stromboli at the four  kegs

i told my wife and she ask for a demo so here it is
























































Thanks for looking


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2011)

LOOKS GREAT...the E mails going out to Foodnetwork for a trip to Cape Town!...JJ


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 12, 2011)

Are you kidding me with that oven Ahron! I am soo jealous right now!! Your crust looks amazing!!!!!  Did you put any smoke on it?


----------



## tiki guy (Nov 12, 2011)

*  UUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMm That looks so good .........and I love that oven !*


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy crap Ahron!

That oven is to die for!

The Stromboli look delicious!


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow! That is amazing!!! I love stromboli. If I had an oven like that I'd go nuts.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy Mackeroli !!!!

Awesome oven!!!

And that Stromboli looks Perfect !!!!

Sheeeesh!!!!

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey Ahron 

Wow those look awesome. I bet they tasted incredible.

This is exactly what we were talking about the other day. I have been researching ovens for about 6 months and am getting closer. I am so excited to join you in this venture


----------



## roller (Nov 12, 2011)

Would love to have one of those ovens...


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW that oven looks incredible so do the Stromboli!!!


----------



## venture (Nov 12, 2011)

Ahron, you never cease to amaze!

I have never had a Stromboli.  I'm thinking inside outside pizza?  Calzone? Torta?  I guess I need a Sicilian mentor?

Those look awesome!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 13, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> LOOKS GREAT...the E mails going out to Foodnetwork for a trip to Cape Town!...JJ




 Thanks i hope you will be on the tour as lead chef




realtorterry said:


> Are you kidding me with that oven Ahron! I am soo jealous right now!! Your crust looks amazing!!!!!  Did you put any smoke on it?


  Thanks ,i am using vines wood for the flavor




Tiki Guy said:


> *  UUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMm That looks so good .........and I love that oven !*


Thanks


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 13, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Holy crap Ahron!
> 
> That oven is to die for!
> 
> The Stromboli look delicious!


  Thanks Al my wife loved it




teeznuts said:


> Wow! That is amazing!!! I love stromboli. If I had an oven like that I'd go nuts.


  Yes you will




Bearcarver said:


> Holy Mackeroli !!!!
> 
> Awesome oven!!!
> 
> ...


  Thanks i use the oven almost every weekend


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 13, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Hey Ahron
> 
> Wow those look awesome. I bet they tasted incredible.
> 
> This is exactly what we were talking about the other day. I have been researching ovens for about 6 months and am getting closer. I am so excited to join you in this venture




  Gary you will love it it is addictive


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very nice setup, those look delicious


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 13, 2011)

Roller said:


> Would love to have one of those ovens...


  if you have the space you can build it yourself
 




BlueBombersfan said:


> WOW that oven looks incredible so do the Stromboli!!!


  Thanks




Venture said:


> Ahron, you never cease to amaze!
> 
> I have never had a Stromboli.  I'm thinking inside outside pizza?  Calzone? Torta?  I guess I need a Sicilian mentor?
> 
> ...


  Thanks i fond the stromboli is more American as Italian it is a calzone but in a mold i got the idea from that


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 14, 2011)

raymo76 said:


> Very nice setup, those look delicious




Thanks


----------



## jak757 (Nov 14, 2011)

Simply amazing!  And like many others here, I love that oven!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks Fabulous!!

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 14, 2011)

Great job Ahron, 

I had Stromboli last night for dinner from the local Pizza Place, but yours looks way better.


----------

